# wFetch Login-Probleme mit SabreDav



## Raven280438 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich hoffe mein Thread passt in dieses Forum, sonst bitte verschieben.


Ich befasse mich seit kurzem etwas näher mit CalDav und schau mir im Moment an, wie SabreDav intern läuft.
Jetzt wollte ich mit die Komunikation zwischen Client und Server etwas genauer ansehn. Dazu haben ich im Internet das Programm wFetch gefunden.
Leider funktioniert damit der Login nicht richtig.

Hier das Log:


> started....
> WWWConnect::Close("meinserver.com","80")\n
> closed source port: 3434\r\n
> WWWConnect::Connect("meinserver.com","80")\n
> ...



Das "Incorrect username" bedeutet nicht, wie man annehmen könnte, dass der Username falsch ist, sondern dass die Response nicht stimmt.


Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich hier falsch mache? Wenn ich mich mit den gleichen Login-Daten per Browser einlogge, funktioniert es.



Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (25. Oktober 2013)

Oder kennt jemand ein anderes Tool, mit dem ich die Requests/Responses auslesen kann?
Es muss Digest- (und am besten auch Basic)-Auth beherrschen.


Gruß


----------



## sheel (25. Oktober 2013)

Mir sagt das zwar nicht wirklich was, aber wenn du HTTP-Requests mit Auth brauchst:
cUrl


----------



## Raven280438 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich suche im Prinzip ein Tool, mit dem ich einen Request an einen SabreDav Server senden kann, und mir die Antwort (Header und Body) ansehn kann.


Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich hab das Firefox Addon "RESTClient" gefunden, das ist glaubich das, was ich gesucht habe.



Gruß


----------

